# Trolling Motor - Garage Storage



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Not sure if best place to post but I know we have some smart and organized peeps on here.
When I do not need to take my TM out with me I would like to hang it on the way out of the way. Has anyone built a rack or storage solution to hang on the wall? It would be on a concrete outside wall so weight is not a concern.

It's a bow mount MK. If it was a transom mount that would be easy.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If you have the quick detach puck mounted up front, I would suggest buying a second one and mounting it on your wall to make a quick disconnect storage system


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Not sure if best place to post but I know we have some smart and organized peeps on here.
> When I do not need to take my TM out with me I would like to hang it on the way out of the way. Has anyone built a rack or storage solution to hang on the wall? It would be on a concrete outside wall so weight is not a concern.
> 
> It's a bow mount MK. If it was a transom mount that would be easy.


I used to have a pair of ladder hangers the right distance apart you could hang it by the "bullet". Is it concrete block or cast concrete?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

EvanHammer said:


> I used to have a pair of ladder hangers the right distance apart you could hang it by the "bullet". Is it concrete block or cast concrete?


Concrete Block. I am guessing the bullet is the foot?


----------

